# favourite beach or resort in Wicklow/Wexford?



## homebird (18 May 2007)

We have 2 young children and we are looking for a holiday base in Wexford or Wicklow. We have very limited knowledge of the area. We would like a place near the beach. What is your favourite beach or resort in the south east?


----------



## BrenG (18 May 2007)

Best beach is Curacloe. But its a quiet area. V. close to Wexford town.


----------



## messedaround (22 May 2007)

Hiya , Fethard-on-sea in wexford is amazing , fab beaches all around you , duncannon 10 min drive ,very very friendly people and kids allowed in pubs till LATE !! some fab houses to rent in the area , try www.buyandsell.ie 
the holiday accom section , truly beautiful place


----------



## RonanC (22 May 2007)

we used to go here alot when we were younger, loved it !!

[broken link removed]


----------



## demoivre (22 May 2007)

messedaround said:


> Hiya , Fethard-on-sea in wexford is amazing , fab beaches all around you , duncannon 10 min drive ,very very friendly people and kids allowed in pubs till LATE !! some fab houses to rent in the area , try www.buyandsell.ie
> the holiday accom section , truly beautiful place



I concur but then again I live in the area . The [broken link removed]( Hookless village is a development of cottages near Sandeel bay ,some of which can be rented out - I have no connection with Hookless) has some useful info. re what you can do /see in the area and also includes  a  [broken link removed]( avoid Carnivan with small kids imo - beach shelves and strong currents). The beaches on the opposite side of the penninsula are probably better for small kids and you can drive  your car on to Duncannon beach. A ferry goes several times daily from Ballyhack to Passage east on the Waterford side of the estuary if you want to visit Waterford city. Wexford town is about a 45 minute drive from Duncannon, New Ross ( home of the Dunbrody Famine ship ) is about 20 minutes.


----------



## marksa (22 May 2007)

If you want it quietish during Summer, steer clear of any beach north of Arklow, and pretty much the same as far down as Courtown as they are all over-run by Dubs in the Summer - clogged approach roads etc.


----------



## homebird (23 May 2007)

Thanks - will check these out. Marksa, as a resident of Dublin, avoiding traffic and other Dubs is a priority!


----------



## Kitten (24 May 2007)

We've just bought in Hookless Village and are hoping we will use it alot.  We have 3 small boys - 3.5, 2.5 & 9 months.  The houses are a stroll from Sandeel bay which is a gorgeous small bay and I hope will be safe for the kids, naturally they'll never be unsupervised but it is small enough that a 3 second sprint will get you from the top of the beach to the waters edge.  We spent easter in Duncannan and I wasn't too happy with the beach there, too big and I didn't like the fact that you can drive onto it.  There were about 3 cars that were obviously having driving lessons going up and down which in my mind is ludricous with kids running about.  

Best of luck with your search.  
Kitten


----------

